# Outlook Kontakte und Adressbuch



## Maximus (24. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen, wo Outlook XP die Kontakte speichert?
Ich möchte gerne 2 Benutzer im Windows auf eine Kontakt-Datei zugreifen.

Außerdem würde mich interessieren, was der Unterschied zwischen den Adressen die unter Outlook Kontakte gespeichert sind und denen die im Adressbuch sind, ist.
Interessant wäre auch wie man diese beiden Quellen zusammenführt und wie gesagt dann für mehrere Computeruser nutzbar machen kann.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß Maximus!


----------



## Robert Fischer (24. August 2003)

Mhm, bei Windows XP werden die Outlook-Adressen unter


```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ACCOUNT\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\Address Book\
```

abgelegt, wobei ACCOUNT mit dem Namen des Benutzers ersetzt werden muss. Die Datei mit den Adressdaten heißt dann ACCOUNT.wab. Einen Unterschied zwischen Adressen im Adressbuch und bei Outlook konnte ich bei mir nicht feststellen.


----------

